

George R.R. Martin Writes Everything In WordStar 4.0 On A DOS Machine - xbryanx
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/14/george-r-r-martin-writes-everything-in-wordstar-4-0-on-a-dos-machine

======
sogen
I was amazed when I saw this Years ago. Now that I think about it, seems like
a good choice since it allows him to focus, that machine has no multitasking =
no distractions, internet...

